# Anyone have trouble with Forever Laser Dark?



## productiontagink (Dec 11, 2019)

My boss recently purchased a OKI 9541W for doing heat transfers. The company we purchased from first sent us a few sample items done with the Forever Dark paper, and we were impressed with quality, so we purchased machine.

However, now that we have machine, printing anything solid feels like a sheet of paper. 

I am using digital factory OKI pro edition, and have tried placing the dots/lines on graphic to make it less heavy, but then the print just looks terrible. 

Can anyone recommend transfer paper/foil to use? (specially for polyester apparel)

THANKS!


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

That is a common complaint about the paper and the printer.
You can try the Neenah Image Clip for darks. They will be introducing a newer version in January and it is superior to what they have now. 
It works well with the White sublimation printers system but don,t know how well with the plastic toners.
AL


----------



## productiontagink (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank you Al! Will look into the Neenah brand. Appreciate your help.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Another popular one is 3G Jet Opaque.


----------



## productiontagink (Dec 11, 2019)

Hi Ziggy, could you recommend a website to purchase from? Thank you for your help!


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Try ProWorld.


----------

